
Due to a (catastrophic) hardware crash, this site will be closed - yexponential
http://acm.uva.es/
======
QUFB
I've noticed in the past on Hacker News comment threads about Amazon AWS, or
other cloud services, that a common theme is that "EC2 is expensive, just buy
a dedicated server from OVH/Hetzner!"

This is why some use EC2: it is trivial to snapshot and backup block storage,
it is cheap to store snapshots, and recovery from a catastrophic hardware
crash will take minutes.

------
emiliobumachar
I hate to be that guy, but this time I can't help it:

Anyone has any insights as to why something this mundane could make HN front
page?

------
cekanoni
what was that site about ?

~~~
ahelwer
Looks like the UVA online judge system, a practice website for ACM ICPC
competition questions.

Sucks if they lost data, a lot of people are very proud of their account
history on there. It says closed for "a few days" though, not forever.

------
yexponential
Anyone with insight on what happened exactly?

